# For the best



## coffee99

안녕 하세요 ^^

제가 하고싶은 말은 "It's probably for the best" 이에요.

한국으로 어떻게 말 하면 돼요??

고마워요 ^^


----------



## Kyeong

It's probably for the best.
(아마도)거의 십중팔구 그것이 최고인거같아.


----------



## want8

You can say "그렇게 하는 게 최선일 듯 싶어요".


----------



## ilydork

Context would help here but...^^
From what you wrote, the sentence closest to your meaning is
아마도 최선을 위해서 일거에요.

The two previous answers can work as well, but their definitions are slightly different from your original sentence in English - they mean "That would be the best".


> (아마도)거의 십중팔구 그것이 최고인거같아.
> 그렇게 하는 게 최선일 듯 싶어요.


----------



## coffee99

안녕 하세요^^

답장 늦게 보내서 미안해요.

Thanks so much for all your replies ^.^

For example: 
학회 후에 케나다 가기로 했지만 지금 여행할 시간 낼 수 없을 것 같아요. 나는 실망한데도 "it's probably for the best" 

... I hope that makes sense!! 이런 상황에서 어떻게 말 하면 돼요?

고마워요 ~~


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

I would translate that as "다 잘 될거야."

In a song "슈퍼스타" sung by 이한철 (very good soong I recommend to you) he sings:

괜찮아 잘 될 거야 너에겐 눈부신 미래가 있어

He makes sure that things will be better and promise a bright future.


----------

